# 1966 Dash Removal



## torpedo51 (Sep 8, 2009)

I can't seem to find a procedure for removing the 66 dash.

Can someone point me to a link or to another forum topic? I can't find anything.

Ultimately, I'm trying to take out the dash so that I can replace the harness, restore the dash face, and paint the steel dashboard.

Bonus points if you know the correct black color and where I can get it.

Thanks in advance.
TJ


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

order Pontiac GTO 1964-1972 Restoration guide, it is money well spent and you will use it often in your project for reference, and part #'s. the correct black is 60% gloss with the top of the dash being matte black for glare. dash pad is padded vinyl to match interior color.

http://s1098.photobucket.com/albums/g372/instg8ter/1966 Tempest/

Brian


----------



## torpedo51 (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks for the tip on the manual. In the interim, I got the dashpad out - can anyone confirm this best guess:

1. Dash pad
2. Lower steering column
3. Remove dash screws
4. Speedo cable
5. Heater controls (?)
6. Tach wire
7. Harness bolts (taking out the wiring harness with the dash)

Anything else? Do I need to remove the headlight switch first, or whatever?

Thanks


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

The headlight switch has a plug on the back. ALSO be careful with the plastic dash...they get real brittle with age!! Disconnect the heater control cables AT the HEATER BOX Eric


----------



## torpedo51 (Sep 8, 2009)

This isn't awesome. I keep finding more and more snags. There are more wires routed through the firewall, to the rear, and the dash still won't come out because its not free from something holding it near the back of the wiper or headlight switch... and the steering column can't go low enough to get out of the way.

I think I'm going to pull the column so I can see behind the dash. Ugh.


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

best to take it out with the wiring intact with the fuse panel. Therefore, must disconnect both wiring harnesses on the firewall side from the back of the fuse panel. Procedure is in factory service manual. Can be purchased as a reprint or on CD. Too many little items to discuss properly here. can't lower steering coln enough for dash to come out unless there is no steering wheel.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

There is a small bracket that goes from the back of the instrument cluster (near the speedo) to the upper sheet metal on the fire wall....everyone misses this one!!!!!! If you remove the driver seat, 2 nuts and 2 bolts, from the floor and take the seat out, the job will be MUCH EASIER !!!.....:cheers E


----------



## lms1077 (Mar 19, 2014)

I wish i would have joined this forum before i yanked my dash out. I went through the exact insanity.


----------

